# FR: se faire + infinitif - pronominal verb with a passive meaning



## summeroamer

Hi everyone:

I understand "se faire + verbe" can be used to express the passive voice of the verb, like "se faire tuer= get killed".  But does that apply to all the verbs?? Is there a rule with regard to when that usage works and when not for a verb??

Thanks a lot!!!

summer

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## pieanne

I think that, just like for the passive voice, you can only do that with transitive verbs.


----------



## summeroamer

Thank your for your reply. I should have been more precise. Is there a rule with regard to when that works or not for a transitive verb ??


----------



## pieanne

I can't think of any off-hand. 
Se faire manger, blesser, couper les cheveux...
But it's true you won't say "la lettre s'est faite écrire" (unless it's a cartoon). So maybe it doesn't work when the subject is a pure thing.


----------



## summeroamer

Thanks again. But what do you mean by "a pure thing"? By the way, someone told me that I couldn't say "se faire prouver"


----------



## pieanne

Well, I meant "a thing that is nothing but a thing".
You can say "l'équipe s'est faite battre": because an "équipe" is made of persons, but not "le vélo s'est fait casser".
Yes, you can say "il s'est fait prouver le théorème" (although I wouldn't think of using it), meaning "he got someone to prove him etc..."


----------



## xav

Dear Summeroamer,

"se faire + v" is more and more used for the passive form of a verb, and that makes me very angry.

"Se faire + v" means that the subject has the will to be xxx (what the verb "v" means). "Je me fais coiffer".
"Etre + p.p." usually means the contrary.

So, for me, one cannot say "il/elle s'est fait tuer / écraser par une voiture", except in case of a suicide.


----------



## pieanne

I have to disagree... One can perfectly say "elle/il s'est fait écraser par une voiture" without the victim wanting it. 
We can say "il s'est fait gronder par le professeur", and the pupil most certainly didn't welcome it.


----------



## Morphea

I understand what you mean, xav: the use of "se" should imply some kind of willingness from whoever is involved (though I never thought about it before reading your post)

I don't know if it was ever true with "se faire + v", but in any case, this rule just doesn't work any more.

When one says "il s'est fait tirer dessus", should we understand that he jumped in front of the bullet in order to get shot? No. Maybe it would be more correct (from your point of view at least) to simply say "on lui a tiré dessus", but the first sentence doesn't sound wrong to me.


----------



## pieanne

"Il s'est fait tirer dessus" is perfectly correct, meaning "quelqu'un lui a tiré dessus".


----------



## Aupick

It seems to me that there is an implication that the event is the person's own doing, at least, even if this doesn't go as far as willingness. With 'il s'est fait gronder par le professeur' I get the feeling the pupil didn't welcome it, but was responsible for it in some way (even if s/he won't admit it ). 'Il s'est fait écraser par une voiture' = he should really have looked both ways before stepping off the pavement.

I don't mean this is necessarily the intention of the speaker, but am I wrong in feeling this nuance? (It seems to be present in the English equivalent 'to get oneself killed', etc., too.)


----------



## summeroamer

Thank you all so much. But I'm now even more confused with so much information coming in . To me, "se faire + verbe" simply seems more formal than otherwise. Is this just an illusion??


----------



## xav

I'm afraid it's not exactly that. I think the nuance introduced by Aupick is the best way to consider the difference between both forms. 

"se faire + v" may only be used if the subject has a part of responsibility in what happened to him.



			
				pieanne said:
			
		

> "Il s'est fait tirer dessus" is perfectly correct, meaning "quelqu'un lui a tiré dessus".


Franchement, pour ma part, je ne crois pas. Peut-on dire que Kennedy s'est fait tirer dessus ? Non.
Peut-on dire que quelqu'un s'est fait écraser par une météorite ? Non.

C'est une façon "moderne" de s'exprimer qui résulte d'une confusion entre le passif et le causal réfléchi.


----------



## summeroamer

Well, I think that starts to make sense to me. Because I remember a sentence kindof saying "quelques uns se font chambrer avec leurs habits". And "leurs habits" serves to be the responsibility of their being mocked, right??


----------



## Bluebird

true! the clothes are the reason why they are "chambrer"


----------



## Nunty

Bon soir !

Cette phrase dans un autre fil "*elle se fait agresser*", et une autre que nous avons écouté au réfectoire à midi aujourd'hu "*Perpétue et Félicité se font dévourer par des bêtes sauvages*" me choquent un peu.

Est-ce que c'est dans tous les cas en Français que la victime "se fait ..."? Le pauvre vieux se fait écraser par une voitre, le soldat se fait tuer sur le champ de battaille? N'existe-il pas une façon de dire la même chose sans culpabiliser la victime?

Merci pour vos ... comment dit-on... éclaires?


----------



## itka

C'est une façon très courante en effet d'exprimer les choses. On met ainsi l'accent sur la victime, mais je n'y vois aucune forme de culpabilisation !

Si on dit : une voiture a écrasé un pauvre vieux, on s'intéresse plus à la voiture qu'à la victime...


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonsoir, soeur Claire-Edith ! 

Je ne vois pas vraiment, il faut bien l'avouer, de culpabilité de la victime dans *elle se fait dévorer par des bêtes sauvages*... 
Il s'agit d'une sorte de fausse forme passive, tout simplement.
On peut l'utiliser aussi d'une manière positive : 
_- Je me suis fait engager chez XX, le leader du marché. Ce que je suis contente !_
_- Pourquoi tu ne te fais pas couper les cheveux ? Je les trouve trop longs, ça ne ressemble plus à rien._
_- Les enfants se sont fait emmener en ville par la voisine, finalement. Comme ça, ils ont pu aller acheter le cadeau d'anniversaire de leur papa._



Eclaires ? Hum... c'est joli mais pas très orthodoxe, je le crains !  Voyons voyons... Merci pour vos éclaircissements, peut-être ?


----------



## Nunty

Merci à vous tous.

[…]

Il y a peut-être une différence culturelle ici, car je sais que je ne suis pas la seul non francophone qui trouve de la culpabilisation dans ces tournures de phrase. Je dois essayer de penser comme une française... ouf... pas évident... 

Merci, en tout cas pour les brillantes éclaircissements.


----------



## watergirl

Nun-Translator said:


> Il y a peut-être une différence culturelle ici, car je sais que je ne suis pas la seul non francophone qui trouve de la culpabilisation dans ces tournures de phrase.


Je suis complètement d'accord avec vous, Nun-translator, même si on est en erreur!
Pour moi aussi, "elle se fait agresser" implique une responsabilité de la part d' "elle" -- dans la  même manière que "elle se fait couper les cheveux" suggère une activité voulue de sa part.  J'accepte complètement les réponses des natifs ici, mais je m'interroge sur la grande différence qui existe entre les deux perspectives. 
J'aimerais bien continuer cette discussion dans le forum Français-Anglais -- pour voir comment vos deux exemples se traduiraient en anglais. Est-ce possible? Comment le faire?


----------



## Nunty

Like watergirl, I accept the explanations of the natives, but I think watergirl has hit on the salient point: the form _se faire +infinitif_ is reflexive, isn't it, and to my non-native ears it sounds like there is a volontary act involved. I understand that natives apparently don't hear it like that, but... *why not?*


----------



## viera

As I see it, there are two separate meanings for se faire + infinitive.

1. To have something done.
[…]
Elle s'est fait couper les cheveux. (This is not a 'true' reflexive form. The meaning is _Elle a fait couper ses cheveux. _Except that you don't say it that way when talking about yourself.)

2. To be the victim of something. Here _elle_ is on the receiving end of the action.
[…]
Elle s'est fait agresser.
Elle s'est fait écraser par une voiture.
Elle s'est fait voler son sac à main.


----------



## The Ho

Mon opinion corrobore ce que j'ai déjà lu ici : Dans une proposition à la forme active, on ressent naturellement que c'est le sujet qui a la fonction principale (il fait l'_action_). Lorsqu'on veut insister sur ce qui arrive au complément d'objet, on met la phrase à la forme passive, ce qui, par inversion sujet/complément, permet de mettre l'accent sur l'élément de son choix.

Ex: Une voiture a renversé Sophie.
Sophie s'est fait renverser par une voiture.

On utilisera la deuxième forme, parce que, ce qui est important, c'est Sophie et non pas la voiture. Il n'y a aucune forme de culpabilisation là-dedans.


----------



## Agnès E.

The Ho said:


> On utilisera la deuxième forme, parce que, ce qui est important, c'est Sophie et non pas la voiture.


Je crois que The Ho a quelque chose ici : il s'agit dans cette structure d'insister sur l'important. Il est arrivé quelque chose à Sophie, quelque chose qu'elle a subi.


----------



## Nunty

D'accord, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi on utilise une forme reflexive pour cela: *Sophie s'est fait renverser.

*Pourquoi pas *Sophie a été renversée*?


----------



## viera

Les deux tournures sont possibles et veulent dire quasiment la même chose, sauf que je sens que la forme pronominale est un peu plus personnelle et exprime plus de sympathie envers la victime.

Le simple passif est plus distant, impersonnel, et ne véhicule aucune émotion.


----------



## The Ho

On peut aussi voir ça comme une reprise de la forme utilisée pour le conseil donné à Sophie : "Ne te fais pas renverser".


----------



## Nunty

viera said:


> Le simple passif est plus distant, impersonnel, et ne véhicule aucune émotion.


Aha! I start to get a glimpse into _la mentalité française_ !



The Ho said:


> On peut aussi voir ça comme une reprise de la forme utilisée pour le conseil donné à Sophie : "Ne te fais pas renverser".


This is interesting. In very informal speech, I would say "Don't get yourself run over!" but in English that would carry undertones of "Don't be so careless as to get run over!" Then, if poor Sophie was unfortunate enough to get hit by a car, I might say "She got herself run over," but that again has undertones of exasperation _at_ _Sophie_ who wasn't careful enough. If I want to express my shock at the accident and my sympathy for the unfortunate victim, I would say, "She got (or 'was') run over by a car."


----------



## zaby

Nun-Translator said:


> If I want to express my shock at the accident and my sympathy for the unfortunate victim, I would say, "She got (or 'was') run over by a car."


Humm, et ce "got run over" ne serait-il pas à "was run over" ce que "se faire renverser" est à "être renversé" ?


----------



## Nunty

Oui, est ça culpabalise.


----------



## zaby

Nun-Translator said:


> Oui, *et* ça culpab*i*lise.


 
Donc la réponse est "non" en fait 

Bon, il faudra que je fasse attention à mes "(s)he got ..." parce que je rejoins les autres francophones pour dire que "elle s'est fait renverser" ne culpabilise pas du tout.


(culpabalise est un joli mot : un mélange de culpabilité et de peur (baliser) )


----------



## watergirl

This is fascinating. […]
My question:  if you DID want to suggest a degree of responsibility on the part of the victim, as in the English sentences,
"She got herself run over" or "They got themselves killed,"
how would you say that in French? 
Merci en avance pour toutes vos explications.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

I'm French mothertongue, and this way of saying "elle s'est fait renverser par une voiture" always looked strange to me. I imagine the girl standing in the middle of the street waiting for a car to hit her.
I don't think that "elle s'est fait renverser..." implies more sympathy than "elle a été renversée...".
Although 99,9% of french mothertongues would say "elle s'est fait renverser...", I refuse to do this, because "je ne me suis pas fait renverser par une voiture, je ne suis pas si idiote! c'est la voiture qui m'a renversé"

Concerning the question about someone deliberately standing in the middle of the street in order to be run over by a car, probably the best way to say it would be "elle s'est fait renverser exprès par une voiture".
The word "exprès" leaves no doubt about the deliberate intention to be run over by a car:


----------



## ThomasK

I know _se faire _is dealt with in numerous threads, but I could not find this type of use: "Un caricaturiste syrien se fait briser les mains". 

I believe it means: to get one's hands broken, implying it happens to him, not him wanting someone to break his hands, whereas _se faire remarquer _is clearly intentional. is that correct ? And how come there is this apparently contradictory formulation? How can you use in other ways?


----------



## Magonette

I think it implies the action is performed by another person (as opposed to "il s'est brisé les mains (en tombant)").

It may imply a voluntary action like in "se faire couper les cheveux", but not necessarily : se faire tuer, se faire assassiner, se faire punir, se faire dépasser, se faire humilier


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, but I understand the cheveux issue, we have that in Dutch as well [...], or at least something of the kind, but your perfect examples sound so incredible when taken literally. How would you translate them: to get killed, punished, humiliated, overtaken (?)? I associate _faire _with voluntary action, not just with causative; there is no (voluntary...) commitment in those, is there?


----------



## RedHairFrenchGuy

They really broke his hands
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/aug/25/syria-cartoonist-ali-ferzat-beaten
http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...le-caricaturiste-syrien-aux-mains-brisees.php


> Selon un de ses amis qui lui a rendu visite et qui témoigne dans le quotidien libanais _L'Orient le jour_ ,  le caricaturiste a les doigts et le bras droit fracturé, un début  d'hémorragie à la poitrine et l'œil gauche très abîmé. «Le dessin, c'est  mon destin. Je continuerai mon œuvre en dépit de l'agression que j'ai  subie», a indiqué le caricaturiste à son ami. Il raconte que deux de ces  agresseurs criaient : «Frappez-le aux mains pour qu'il arrête de  dessiner et d'attaquer ses maîtres.»


----------



## Magonette

Ok, I think I understand your problem.

"Il s’est fait tuer dans sa voiture." can be translated in English as :
-  He had himself killed in his car. (CSF causative)
-  He got killed in his car. (CSF passive)
(CSF) = construction factitive pronominale se faire+infinitif
http://www.uni-stuttgart.de/lingrom/martin/pdf/csfetvp.pdf

You will find an extended study here : http://www.ub.uit.no/munin/bitstream/handle/10037/2782/thesis.pdf?sequence=2



> Un côté délicat de la construction SFI qu’on va essayer d’aborder est le problème de la construction SFI lorsqu’il semble qu’un degré de responsabilité du sujet est présent même si l’action est négative pour le sujet, par exemple : Elle s’est fait écraser. Or, il paraît illogique d’être responsable d’une action désagréable et nous allons donc aborder ce trait complexe de la construction.


SFI  = Se Faire+Infinitif


----------



## french88

Bonjour.  En lisant un roman en français, je me trouve confondu avec ces deux phrases-là; Il s'est fait tuer dans un accident; Il a été tué dans un accident. 
Je crois qu'elles ont un même sens.- il est mort dans un accident malgré lui -.  Ai-je raison?  Si j'ai bien compris, est-ce qu'il n'y a aucune différence du nuance entre ces deux-là à l'égard du sens? 

Si c'était vrai et correct,  pourquoi on ne dit que comme <je me suis fait avoir> en n'utilisant jamais comme <je suis eu>? En avance, je vois que l'expression se faire + infinitif. a un sens d'une expression passive (être + P.P), mais je devine qu'il y a quelque chose de différent entre deux.  Si oui,  Vous voudriez me laisser clair dans ce sujet-là?  Merci.


----------



## takk

Bonjour french88,

Ce document voit bien une différence entre les deux constructions. La construction "se faire + infinitif" exige la présence d'un agent (mentionné ou non) tandis que la construction passive n'impose pas cette restriction. "Il s'est fait tuer" impliquerait donc que le tueur est connu des interlocuteurs, "il a été tué" n'implique pas cette condition. Mais encore une fois, la construction "se faire + infinitif" (CSF) peut être ambigüe et se traduire de différentes manières:

_*12. Il s’est fait tuer dans sa voiture.*_
peut devenir
_*13. He had himself killed in his car. (CSF causative)
14. He got killed in his car. (CSF passive)*_

D'autres différences existent mais je te laisse le soin d'approfondir la lecture du document, puisque c'est souvent spécifique à la situation.

En espérant que ça aide !


----------



## Maître Capello

takk said:


> La construction "se faire + infinitif" exige la présence d'un agent (mentionné ou non) tandis que la construction passive n'impose pas cette restriction. "Il s'est fait tuer" impliquerait donc que le tueur est connu des interlocuteurs, "il a été tué" n'implique pas cette condition.


 Je ne suis pas d'accord. Les deux constructions admettent un agent qui peut être sous-entendu. En outre, la construction factitive pronominale  n'implique pas du tout que le tueur soit connu des interlocuteurs (par exemple: _Il s'est fait tuer dans la jungle_).


----------



## takk

C'est tout à fait correct, je suis allé vite en besogne... J'ai cependant l'impression que c'est ce que sous-entend cet article, non ? Où est la différence dans ce cas ?


----------



## CapnPrep

[Les discussions au début de ce fil] parlent de la différence de sens (parfois très mince, voire imperceptible) entre les constructions _être _+ participe passif et _se faire + _infinitif.
[…]

Pour l'opposition entre _Je me suis fait avoir _vs. _J'ai été eu_ (ou _Je suis eu_), voir les fils suivants :
Je me faisais prendre chaque fois
I have been swindled

Plus généralement, le verbe _avoir_ se met difficilement au passif, mais « Les écrivains emploient parfois _avoir _ au passif, avec une intention badine ordinairement, le sens étant souvent “ duper ”, parfois “ posséder sexuellement ” » (_Le Bon usage_ §772, c, 1°). Ex. : L_’adjoint, qui travaillait secrètement à un échelon inférieur, comprit qu’il *avait été eu*_ (P.-H. Simon).


----------



## Maître Capello

takk said:


> J'ai cependant l'impression que c'est ce que sous-entend cet article, non ? Où est la différence dans ce cas ?


La différence? Il n'y en a pas souvent; tout dépend en fait du verbe considéré.

_Il s'est fait tuer = Il a été tué_

Mais:

_Il s'est fait soigner par le docteur X_ → sujet apparent actif: il est allé voir le médecin pour que celui-ci le soigne.
_Il a été soigné par le docteur X_ → sujet apparent passif: le médecin l'a soigné.

De toute façon, l'article est uniquement cela: un article; ce n'est pas la vérité absolue sur le sujet…


----------



## elianecanspeak

Reading these these posts, I find a parallel in the English less than formal construction "to get oneself ...", where the results are not necessarily the desire of the subject, but the subject may (or may not) be blamed for the outcome, whether or not it was within their control. 

    "He got himself killed."
    "She got herself pregnant."


----------



## todaywefeast

Hey all. So I was a wee bit confused regarding the use of the se faire causatif. Take for example these two sentences:

- Ils se sont fait manger par un lion
- Ils ont été mangés par un lion

I take both of these to share the same passive meaning of: They were eaten by lions. [...]
Ex.

- On m'a dit que... 
- Je me suis faire dit que... 

- "I was told that..." as a learner I would always opt for the first option, but from a grammatical standpoint is there any difference in meaning between the two?

[...]

Thanks!


----------



## janpol

> - Ils se sont fait manger par un lion
> - Ils ont été mangés par un lion


Je ne vois pas de différence de sens entre ces deux phrases mais n'oublions pas que, contrairement à la langue anglaise, la langue française n'aime pas beaucoup la forme passive.
- Je me suis faire dit que... >>> cette formulation est incorrecte. Sans doute as-tu voulu dire : je me suis fait dire que....

[...]


----------



## todaywefeast

Merci beaucoup janpol, oui j'ai fait une erreur, j'ai voulu dire: je me suis fait dire que.. 

Alors s'il vous plaît, dites-moi que ce serait correct de dire en ce cas?


----------



## jann

je me suis fait dire que...   (grammatical)

As regards nuance, there is often a slight difference.

With your lion example, the _se faire_ version can imply a trace of responsibility (i.e., if they got eaten, they were at least a little bit to blame).  This idea of responsibility is quite absent from the true passive voice version.

The irony is that in other contexts the _se faire _construction can be used to imply just the opposite -- to protest one's total innocence. But again, the true passive voice version would be neutral by comparison.

As for impersonal _on_, that too can convey context- and delivery-dependent nuance.  Is it a neutral and generic _on_, used merely to avoid an awkward or truly impossible (_j'ai été dit que_) true passive voice?  Or is it a deliberate choice, reflecting ignorance (you don't know who _on_ was) or concealment (you don't want to tell us)?  Is it there to signal that the identity of _on_ is entirely irrelevant?  _On m'a dit que_ could be any of those, plus it's pretty much your default for "I heard that..." or "They told me that..." or "I was told that..."

To my ear, _Je me suis fait dire que _can imply agency, at least in continental French (it may be more neutral in Québec French; I'm not sure).  Somehow your being told something was the result of your actions...


----------



## todaywefeast

jann

une explication trés utile! merci, alors se faire (dans certaines expressions) suggère le sens de la responsabilité pour le résultat d'une suite d'événements 

merci


----------



## OLN

"Je me suis fait dire que..." pour traduire "I was told that..." heurte un peu mes oreilles.
"Je me suis fait dire la bonne aventure", oui  : j'ai demandé qu'on me la dise et ce n'est donc pas un véritable passif  (cf. "Je me suis fait couper les cheveux")

Je dirais :
- _Je me suis *laissé* dire que ...
- J'ai entendu dire que ...
- On m'a laissé entendre que ... _
ou est-ce que ces expressions ne traduisent que "I heard it said" ?

Préférer en tout cas "On m'a dit que", bien plus naturel.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous, j'ai une question relative au sujet "se faire -- passif".

Par exemple, si on dit "Il se fait aimer par les autres." / " Il se fait aimes des autres.", est-ce la même chose que "Il est aimé ..." ? […]

Merci d'avance de me confirmer ou me corriger !


----------



## janpol

"Il est aimé..." >> on ne sait pas s'il fait ce qu'il faut pour que les autres l'apprécient tant ou si c'est son charme naturel qui opère.
"Il se fait aimer des autres" >>> il a, en société, une conduite qui vise à ce que les autres l'aiment : il s'efforce d'être toujours gai, il est attentionné, toujours prêt à rendre service etc...


----------



## geostan

[…]

As for Je me suis fait dire que, it sounds manipulative as if the subject induced someone to tell him. If it is simply to avoid a passive, it is at best unwieldy, and as was suggested, *On m'a dit que* is by far a better choice.


----------



## Anna-chonger

jann said:


> As regards nuance, there is often a slight difference.
> With your lion example, the _se faire_ version can imply a trace of responsibility (i.e., if they got eaten, they were at least a little bit to blame).  This idea of responsibility is quite absent from the true passive voice version.
> The irony is that in other contexts the _se faire _construction can be used to imply just the opposite -- to protest one's total innocence. But again, the true passive voice version would be neutral by comparison



So *se faire voler / se faire taper* is just "the opposite", right ?

Besides, I wonder the construction _*se faire aimer des autres *_will be more closed to a passive form, like _*se faire voler*_, or to a active one, like _*se faire coiffer*_... ?

Merci de m'éclaire là-dessus !


----------



## Maître Capello

The exact same nuance exists in English:

_Ils *se sont fait* manger par un lion_ = They *got* eaten by a lion.
_ Ils *ont été* mangés par un lion_ = They *were* eaten by a lion.

_Il *s'est fait* voler sa voiture_ = He *got* his car stolen.
_Sa voiture *s'est fait* voler_ = His car *got* stolen.
_Sa voiture *a été* volée_ = His car *was* stolen.

As to _se faire aimer des autres_, it sounds natural only if you add another verb, e.g., _Il *sait* se faire aimer des autres_.


----------



## OLN

"se faire aimer" tout court est un curieux mélange d'actif et de passif qui équivaut à "faire qu'on soit aimé", à première vue sans mérite ni réciprocité ; c'est effectivement inhabituel. 
"Se laisser aimer" me semble plus honnête. 

As-tu un exemple en tête ?

C'est plus courant de dire "verbe + se faire aimer", où le sujet s'engage en quelque sorte dans une action qui vise à ce qu'on l'aime. Quelques autres exemples :

_chercher à se faire aimer _(tout faire pour être apprécié ou aimé ; faire en sorte qu'on soit aimé)
_savoir se faire aimer _ (être aimable, être capable ou digne d'être apprécié)
_parvenir à se faire aimer_ (conquérir les cœurs, réussir à être aimé en étant aimable et obligeant ou très persuasif)
_échouer à se faire aimer_ (le contraire)


----------



## changLEA

> Le simple passif est plus distant, impersonnel, et ne véhicule aucune émotion.


Je pense qu'effectivement la forme passive est neutre, tandis que la forme "se faire + infinitif" implique un aspect plus subjectif, qui peut exprimer différentes choses :

*une volonté du sujet:* "je me suis fait couper les cheveux" ; "elle s'est fait servir un hamburger" "nous nous sommes fait acheter un télescope par nos parents."... 

*une part de responsabilité du sujet *: "il s'est fait avoir" (il aurait du faire plus attention), " il s'est fait huer par la foule" (parce qu'il a fait quelque chose d'horrible), "elle s'est fait gronder par la maîtresse" (parce qu'elle a fait une bêtise) ...  

*une victimisation du sujet* : "je me suis fait licencier" ; "je me suis fait avoir" ; "Ma sœur s'est faite agresser" ...
*un mérite/talent du sujet :* "je me suis fait embaucher" (parce que je suis bon dans ce que je fais) ; "il me suis fait acclamer par la foule" (parce qu'il est populaire) ; "il sait se faire aimer des autres" (parce qu'il est sociable et sympathique (au moins en apparence))...
En sachant que selon le contexte, la même phrase peut suggérer une part de responsabilité ou une victimisation :

"La pauvre! _Elle s'est fait renverser _par une voiture!" -> victimisation;  "Hier, _elle s'est fait renverser_ par une voiture. En même temps, elle traversait toujours sans regarder le feu." > part de responsabilité
"C'est horrible, c'est la troisième personne qui _s'est fait avoir_ par cet escroc" > victimisation  ;  "Cet idiot _s'est fait avoir,_ il a acheté une machine à laver qui ne marche pas." > part de responsabilité


----------



## janpol

"Ma sœur s'est faite agresser" ...---> Je dirais "fait"
"Il me suis fait acclamer ---> Je me suis fait acclamer...


----------

